# 50 reasons you know you're addicted to speed solving



## TheManInBlack (Apr 5, 2011)

Everyone here loves to Solve Rubiks cubes but how addicted are you? Well, here's 50 reasons you may be addicted to Speedsolving those addicting little puzzles 

(Heres how it works, at the end of the* bolded* underlined_ italic _sentence (Cant miss it), apply any of the numbered sentences below to that bolded underlined italic sentence to get one completed sentance, any that apply to you post in the comment section below, enjoy!

*You know your addicted to speed solving...*

1. When you've tried to learn algorithms on your phone.

2. That whenever something bad happens during a solve you scream damn it and try again 

3. That you have spent so much time solving cubes you actually don't remember anything the past month 

4. That you've moved your favorite cubes into the bathroom just in case you feel you could break the WR.

5. When you actually think there are only 6 colors in the world

6. When you get pissed when a little kid solves it faster than you

7. When You are solving a cube while driving 

8. When your hands are so gnarled from speed solving, you can't even tie your shoes.

9. When you solve cubes endlessly without learning any new algorithms and hope to see improvements in your time 

10. When you have more cubes than you really need 

11. When your parents are trying to leave the house and you scream "Just a minute" and figure out which cube you would like to take.

12. When every project you are working on has to have a cube in it 

13. When you shave a picture of a Rubik's cube in the back of your head 

14. When you say you're really good at math while solving when you are not 

15. When you have a picture with Feliks laying on the ground smiling with his cubes on your background in your phone, computer, etc

16. When your account names cubing centric For ex. (TheRubiksGod) or (CubePower) etc 

17. When you have driven more than 2hrs to get to a cubing comp 

18. When you say to your mother "yeah I only have so and so more pll's to learn before oll's and then f2l using the Fridrich method, only 45 more algorithms to go before i can get a sub 20 solve" and after you are done she has her pokerface on

19. When you pay for a membership on a cubing forum 

20. When you stay up past 12.00 Pm solving rubik's cubes when you should be in bed

21. When unsolved puzzles irritate you 

THERE WILL BE TEN MORE THE FOLLOWING DAY (Hope you heard me)



Finish the list, Only 30 more to go!


----------



## Hakan (Apr 5, 2011)

When it takes you at least ten more minutes when you're called to the dinner table
When your driving instructor tells you to take a U turn to the left and you just sit there in confusion
When you see someone having car trouble you call DNF!


----------



## Julian (Apr 5, 2011)

None of these apply to me except for 9.


----------



## Jostle (Apr 5, 2011)

When you go to a speed solving forum and post in a thread about being addicted to speed solving


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2011)

Most of these apply.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 5, 2011)

http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm

Grr I was ninja'd because I was too busy ready those comments


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm
> 
> Grr I was ninja'd because I was too busy ready those comments


 
Haha. I posted first, *then* read the comments.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 5, 2011)

You don't understand how anyone could not be able to solve the cube.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 5, 2011)

when you bring it to school on a regular basis


----------



## Athefre (Apr 5, 2011)

When you suffer severe health consequences.


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 5, 2011)

When you use "WTF2L" in chats, forums and social networks instead of "WTF" or other variants


----------



## notluK (Apr 5, 2011)

1, 7, 9, and 10 are all true for me.


----------



## Kian (Apr 5, 2011)

My addicted to speed solving is what?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 5, 2011)

When you cube while riding your motorcycle/bike on a highway, going at 60mph. Have fun with that.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Apr 6, 2011)

lol #9.


----------



## maggot (Apr 6, 2011)

when you forget your cube at home and you have a virtual cube on your phone, just in case. 
when you replace all the lightbulbs in your house to bright white lights so you have no orange/red white/yellow confusion. 
when you learn big cube bld. 
when you listen to cubecast while you are doing an avg of 100. 
when you learn eg2. 
when you run to the store to get jigaloo before its banned.
when guhong is about to be unsellable and you immediately find an outlet and buy 10 of them. 
when you have rubiks cube salt and pepper shakers (or have other random rubiks cube accessories)
when the reset button on your stackmat timer is gone and is now a 3x3 sticker.
when you get aggrivated seeing 'what cube is the best' threads daily. 
when you spend an extra hour at work instead of going home just because 'the lighting is better here'.
when it takes you more than an hour just to scramble all of your puzzles in your collection. 
when you feel uneasy about solving untimed, just in case you get a PB. 
when you 'take a break' from cubing, in hopes of getting better when you return.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 6, 2011)

when you have been to a competition


----------



## EricReese (Apr 6, 2011)

When you are at a red light and you read peoples license plates and laugh at some of them


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 6, 2011)

You know you've been cubing too long when... http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm
check out that page.
Hilarious!
Although a lot of those I do regularly


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 6, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when... http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm
> check out that page.
> Hilarious!
> Although a lot of those I do regularly


 did you read the comments....?


----------



## Cuber5434 (Apr 6, 2011)

when you unconciously ask anyone you meet " what method do you use?"


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 6, 2011)

When you replay this for an hour while doing an average of 100


----------



## JyH (Apr 6, 2011)

When you were too busy to notice that people didn't number their reasons.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2011)

You're in a nightclub and ask the DJ to play the Sexy Move song
You've attempted to use Jig-a-loo as cooking spray
You've attempted to see Jig-a-loo as a hair styling product.
You see a picture of a Rubik's cube on an advertising poster and check to see if it's solvable.
You see a picture of a Rubik's cube on an advertising poster and start planning your cross, F2L...
You wear running shoes to competitions in case you get a long distance pop and have to run and get it.
You have a training blindfold and a competition blindfold.
The wall next to your desk is covered in the mesh separators of cubesmith sticker sheets.
You have a cubesmith logo sticker on your phone
You have a cubesmith logo sticker on your monitor
You go to a computer shop and ask for a "gigaminx" of RAM.
You get the opening theme from cubecast podcast stuck in your head.
You get the "Jazz band super mario brothers music" from cubecast podcast stuck in your head.
You check V-cube.com once a day in case there's any new products.
You check lightake.com once an hour in case there's any new products.
You seriously consider learning Chinese in order to read their forums.
You consider emigrating in order to have a chance at a national record.
You name your son Feliks.
Someone is cooking a roux and you think "Pfff, Fridrich is better".
You're driving down the highway in Australia and see a 'roo and you think "Pfff, Fridrich is better".
You're a British person watching TV and Danny La Rue comes on and you think "Pfff, Fridrich is better".
You know what country the surname "Zemdegs" is from.
The ' key on your keyboard is worn through.
You've killed a keyboard from using the space bar as a cube timer
You meet someone from French-Canada and immediately think "Oh no, Guimond!"


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> When you are at a red light and you read peoples license plates and laugh at some of them





When you Red green white yellow yellow red green orange orange yellow blue orange yellow green red green white.


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 6, 2011)

When you make a new speedsolving account just so people don't ridicule you.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 6, 2011)

When u post on fmcl


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 6, 2011)

... your having recognition problems from learning full zb
=O


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 6, 2011)

...Whenever you see someone with a cube, you start yelling cubing terms (CFOP, PLL, Roux etc.) to see if they react.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 6, 2011)

When people at work send you mail adressed to "Mr. Cubics"
...and you actually recieve that mail.

(both happens to me often)


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2011)

You start to see it as a responsibility, instead of a hobby.


----------



## Julian (Apr 6, 2011)

toastman said:


> You're in a nightclub and ask the DJ to play the Sexy Move song
> You've attempted to use Jig-a-loo as cooking spray
> You've attempted to see Jig-a-loo as a hair styling product.
> You see a picture of a Rubik's cube on an advertising poster and check to see if it's solvable.
> ...


Haha, that was great! A lot of those were very funny


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 6, 2011)

You're on your first date when you realize...
"Wait! I haven't done an Average of 100 today!"
So you get your phone and a key chain cube and start cubing.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 6, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> You're on your first date when you realize...
> "Wait! I haven't done an Average of 100 today!"
> So you get your phone and a key chain cube and start cubing.


 
Hopefully you don't like that girl.

You know you're addicted to speedsolving when you don't know the proper usage of your and you're.

Kian already went at this, quite a bit more clever I might add, but I feel like it got missed.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 6, 2011)

> 50 reasons you know *you're* addicted to speed solving



Fixed the title. It was bugging me.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 6, 2011)

You know you're addicted to speed solving when your top 3 bookmarks are qqtimer, speedsolving and the WCA.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 6, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Fixed the title. It was bugging me.


 Me too. Wasn't sure it was big enough to point out though...


----------



## theace (Apr 6, 2011)

When you take it upon yourself to educate every one you possibly can about cubing.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 6, 2011)

When you teach your girlfriend how to solve a pyraminx.
When your girlfriend calls during a solve... so you finish it OH


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You know you're addicted when your freinds aren't impressed to see you do a sub 30 solve since they've grown tired of your stupid hobby.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 6, 2011)

Zbox95 said:


> You know you're addicted when your freinds aren't impressed to see you do a *sub 10* solve since they've grown tired of your stupid hobby.


 
fixed


----------



## theace (Apr 6, 2011)

When you do stuff like this:


----------



## Jostle (Apr 6, 2011)

"You have had rubik's cubes banned in at least 5 different classes (I'm up to 10 right now)" 

I got it banned for every class at once, they even had a meeting and ****.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jostle said:


> "You have had rubik's cubes banned in at least 5 different classes (I'm up to 10 right now)"
> 
> I got it banned for every class at once, they even had a meeting and ****.


 im getting there...


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 6, 2011)

Jostle said:


> "You have had rubik's cubes banned in at least 5 different classes (I'm up to 10 right now)"
> 
> I got it banned for every class at once, they even had a meeting and ****.


 
Homeschooled FTW!


----------



## theace (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been cube banned from all 6 classes and 4 labs. I have been warned that I will be kicked out of the lab if I cube again. That didn't stop me from cubing at the university practicals after I finished my experiments. I even managed to teach the external examiner the first layer. That day, I had on me a Square 2, 6x6 and my Pyra Crystal which baffled the examiner. I did a BLD for the panel too hehe


----------



## JyH (Apr 6, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> When you teach your girlfriend how to solve a pyraminx.
> When your girlfriend calls during a solve... so you finish it OH


 
What's a girl? Is that one of those urban legends like "The Sun" or "Exercise"?


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jostle said:


> "You have had rubik's cubes banned in at least 5 different classes (I'm up to 10 right now)"


 
Only 3 of 8 teachers I have care at all. One doesn't even notice.

Although one of the anti-cubing teachers...
I had a pop while doing 4x4 in his class (ffffffff, Shengshou). I asked if anyone had something I could put the pieces in, because I didn't feel like fixing it then.
The teacher brought me the trash can. Ha ha ha, no.


----------



## Kynit (Apr 7, 2011)

EricReese said:


> When you are at a red light and you read peoples license plates and laugh at some of them


 
Hahah, who doesn't love Chris Hardwick?


----------



## timeless (Apr 7, 2011)

when ur parent thinks ur addicted to cubing just because u printed a list of PLL algs


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 9, 2011)

*guimond the perfect stranger*








toastman said:


> You're in a nightclub and ask the DJ to play the Sexy Move song
> You've attempted to use Jig-a-loo as cooking spray
> You've attempted to see Jig-a-loo as a hair styling product.
> You see a picture of a Rubik's cube on an advertising poster and check to see if it's solvable.
> ...


----------



## RTh (Apr 9, 2011)

...you switch to OH when you transfer to a crowded train and have to hold onto a bar with one hand.

OMG happens to me about three times a week.

Also.

... when you think ''showtime'' everytime you take your cube in public.


----------



## professoralpha7 (Apr 21, 2011)

when you open a pocket knife and say "damn that needs some crc" 
*guilty*


----------



## Forte (Apr 21, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


>


 
<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 21, 2011)

...when you talk about lubricant(for cubes) and tell them not to laugh before you even begin.


----------

